# When will they learn



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

So we have one of two yearly shark tourneys going on here in Cape May. Every year they have a Captains meeting where the rules are laid out. I talked to a friend of mine this morning and a boat came in yesterday with a 300lb Great White to be weighed in. The guy who caught it said he thought it was a Mako. If you can't tell the difference between a Mako and Great White, ya sure hell don't need to be fishin in the tournement. The number of gills are different, the nose is different, the dorsal and pectoral fins are different and wait...this is the hardest of them all, the colors are different. I hope the guy has the money in his bank account to cover the fines. Bad enough ya had to come up with $1800.00 entry fee per man on your boat.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

RuddeDogg, I could not agree more. What a joke!!!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

He should be banned from any future tourneys!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

davehunt said:


> He should be banned from any future tourneys!


Yep but he won't. It's all about the money.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep but he won't. It's all about the money.


Sad but true. 

I don't think a 300 lb Great White is sexually mature (need to verify that) - I hope they throw the book at him!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Stupid don't care if your standing on a pier with a Wallyworld rod and reel keeping unsize fish or on a $500,000. custom made off shore boat,, they both use the same stuipd excuse "I didn't know" 

If ya ain't sure.. Throw it back


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well he knows now. Talked to a buddy of mine who fished the tourney and was docked next to this clown.......$20,000.00 in fines, the crew got locked up and the boat was impounded. Nothing like dealing with NJFG, USCG and the NJSP Marine division.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Good for em!!! Serves em right!!! Like guys netting bass and letting the kill over the side cause they didn't know they were reading bass and not blues etc.... errrrr did ya ever think to jig up one or two to see what was there??? Really a bunch of back door exits....salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Good for em!!! Serves em right!!! Like guys netting bass and letting the kill over the side cause they didn't know they were reading bass and not blues etc.... errrrr did ya ever think to jig up one or two to see what was there??? Really a bunch of back door exits....salt


Yep, I was thinkin along the lines of Richard Craniums..................


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well he knows now. Talked to a buddy of mine who fished the tourney and was docked next to this clown.......$20,000.00 in fines, the crew got locked up and the boat was impounded. Nothing like dealing with NJFG, USCG and the NJSP Marine division.


Good for the lot of 'em!!!


----------

